

Android passes BlackBerry in the US  - Garbage
http://www.techspot.com/news/43105-android-passes-blackberry-in-the-us.html

======
sradnidge
I don't quite understand why people obsess over numbers when it comes to
consumerism. Just because McDonalds sell the most burgers in the world,
doesn't mean they are the best.

